# Dumpster Manufactures in the North East



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any names of business that manufactures in the Northeast or tristate area? I am in the need of custom built body for my hook lift and want to get some prices. Any Help would be great. 

BTW: I did do a Google search and only a few names came up but they are to far away, Shipping is ridiculous, I just want to go pick it up.


----------



## SVDS (Feb 16, 2010)

Rudco is in Vineland, NJ which is pretty far south. If you wanted something out of stainless I would try Smith Metal Works in Newark New York as they make spreaders and dump bodies.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Vineland isn't to bad. OMG a stainless body would be like $7k Though it would be sweet!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Matt you looking for a dumpster body or regular dump body? because i think any regular dump body can be customised to what you want from any body builder like donovan up in NH or even your hartford truck equipment down there?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Matt found this place for you

NEMCO US Manufacturing Co. (formerly known as) 
17 Ridge Hill Rd
Assonet, MA 02702 map 
(508) 644-3099

www.nemco.reallocalpages.com

[email protected]
Sabeen Amin, General Manager, updated this company profile on 02/16/2010
Business Hours:Mon - Tue : 0900 - 1500 hrs Website and phone support are available on holidays.
Sun CLOSED, Mon 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM, Tues 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM, Weds 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM, Thurs 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM, Fri 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM, Sat CLOSED More Contact Information: Sales: (774) 218-1192, Sales: (774) 218-1304 About NEMCODeals in manufacturing containers/dumpsters, refurbishing and also trade-in old ones with the new ones.

New England Manufacturing Company (NEMCO) was established in 2008. We worked as US Manufacturing Company from 1988 - 2008. NEMCO has more than 20 years of working experience (under the name of US Manufacturing). We deal in the manufacturing and refurbishing of customized dumpsters/containers, the quality and furnish of the containers/dumpsters has been the road to success for us through out these years. This year we are introducing new line of business i.e. Trade-in old containers for a new ones.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice Rick, I will definitely shoot them a message! Thanks


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

no problem Matt so what kind of custom body did you have in minde ?


----------



## warrennj (Feb 26, 2011)

You can contact Transtar truck body in califon, NJ or Tony Sanchez LTD in Ledgewood, NJ. Both are in north jersey and do custom truck bodies and hooklift/ rolloff systems. I have done biz with both companies, and while not cheap, they can accommodate any request you have.
I have friends who have had custom hooklift boxes made by them for various industries, ie tree service, truck service, construction, etc.


----------



## SVDS (Feb 16, 2010)

warrennj;1254171 said:


> You can contact Transtar truck body in califon, NJ or Tony Sanchez LTD in Ledgewood, NJ.


I never thought of Tony Sanchez they are good people and are also a Blizzard Dealer - they haven't let me down yet with parts or service


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, I wll look into the Jersey ones too. 

I have considered converting a dump bed but the issue is the tailgate. I want barn doors and a 1' beaver tail so I can put the Skidsteer in the back of the truck. Plus the bed has to be 13' on the inside so I can fit the SS. Any shorter I would be in the same situation. I have the ability to put 14' body on the truck but I want the tail so I can get in and out easily. Right now it is a PITA.


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dejana truck bodies or Transtar truck bodies. They are in NJ, NY maybe CT


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

there is also africo manufacturing in RI, google them, all they make is bodies and cans and roll off stuff


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

hlntoiz;1255351 said:


> Thanks guys, I wll look into the Jersey ones too.
> 
> I have considered converting a dump bed but the issue is the tailgate. I want barn doors and a 1' beaver tail so I can put the Skidsteer in the back of the truck. Plus the bed has to be 13' on the inside so I can fit the SS. Any shorter I would be in the same situation. I have the ability to put 14' body on the truck but I want the tail so I can get in and out easily. Right now it is a PITA.


Matt
im calling rjm first thing monday AM 
we are going to order 4 20yrds so ill have the answer tomorrow
iim sorry i have been very busy with the home shows.. and ive been trying to get some other stuff off the ground...
ill call you first thing 
thanks allen


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;1255525 said:


> Matt
> im calling rjm first thing monday AM
> we are going to order 4 20yrds so ill have the answer tomorrow
> iim sorry i have been very busy with the home shows.. and ive been trying to get some other stuff off the ground...
> ...


Why are you going to order 4 new 20's?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Iroquois Manufactuering Hinesburg Vermont.....installed two stellar lifts for me and several bodies....call and ask for Trevor....tell them Dave sent ya


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

I know there is a company in CT called DeVivo that makes cans. I can't seem to find any information on them, but I beleive they are still in business. I will try to dig up some info to get you.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

mdb landscaping;1257031 said:


> I know there is a company in CT called DeVivo that makes cans. I can't seem to find any information on them, but I beleive they are still in business. I will try to dig up some info to get you.


I googled it, Willimantic Waste


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

I kept coming up with the same results too. From what I read, DeVivo merged, or opened Willimantic Waste at some point. I will have to check a few of our cans out back. It was about 8 years ago we had them built and I was pretty sure they were built by Devivo. I will try to check tomorrow and see what the label says.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks! 

Hopefully I will have a solid quote tomorrow. I already have an idea of the cost, if they are ballpark then I will order it.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Checkout www.Careytruckequipment.com they do great work @ the right price.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions, I have calls and emails into many of them.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Did you ever get this built? Just saw this and I have the same thing built. I bought the faltbed for my system (switch n go) and had my welder custom make the sides, barn doors in the rear and pass side folds down. Fold down is strong enough that I can drive on it with the skid when it is down. 
If you had one built would be great to see pictures. Here is mine.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice Bed, Exactly what I wanted. I am way jealous. I ended up buying another 10yd dumpster and a 15yd dumpster for the same price as they wanted to build one for me. 

Looks really good though!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

It was a bit more than I wanted to spend between the the price for the flat deck and the customizing by my welder but in the end exactly what I wanted and defintely worth it. The only downside is it having the diamond plate floor sucks for dumping material. 

By the way how do you like your Pete 330? I am looking into another truck and look at one. I have always liked Peterbilt trucks.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

NEUSWEDE;1341978 said:


> It was a bit more than I wanted to spend between the the price for the flat deck and the customizing by my welder but in the end exactly what I wanted and defintely worth it. The only downside is it having the diamond plate floor sucks for dumping material.
> 
> By the way how do you like your Pete 330? I am looking into another truck and look at one. I have always liked Peterbilt trucks.


I love it, I think It is prob going to be for sale. I found a bigger Pete that meets my needs better. I just had the topside of the engine rebuilt in the spring, new compressor, turbo, and a ton of other stuff. It really is a great truck


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*nemco*

nemco in MA has the cheepest dumpsters by far


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

NEUSWEDE;1338033 said:


> Did you ever get this built? Just saw this and I have the same thing built. I bought the faltbed for my system (switch n go) and had my welder custom make the sides, barn doors in the rear and pass side folds down. Fold down is strong enough that I can drive on it with the skid when it is down.
> If you had one built would be great to see pictures. Here is mine.


how is it for dumping dirts with the tail end loading ranp? does it clean off or do you have to manually clean it?

what size body is that 14'?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

cat320;1342290 said:


> how is it for dumping dirts with the tail end loading ranp? does it clean off or do you have to manually clean it?
> 
> what size body is that 14'?


The tail doesn't collect dirt at all. It is already at an angle and by the time it is all the way up it is almost straight up and down. Because of the diamond plate floor I am having it back up on the sides, not a lot but if it is damp dirt/clay it sticks sand and gravel are no problem.

It has worked great and I like it espically when I can switch the body off for another one. And yes it is 14'


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

kagenewengland;1342093 said:


> nemco in MA has the cheepest dumpsters by far


Good to know, Thank!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

that is definatly a good combo body machine tranporter and dump in one. how are you likeing the bucks system for loading and off loading? machinery and or equipment? is that the standard model or the HD ?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

cat320;1343125 said:


> that is definatly a good combo body machine tranporter and dump in one. how are you likeing the bucks system for loading and off loading? machinery and or equipment? is that the standard model or the HD ?


The bucks system is great, defintely not the fastest system in the world but I am not making multiple changes everyday. If was dropping and changing a lot I would had gone to a hook lift but the extra weight and money wasn't worth it to me, that and I would had wanted a heavier gvw truck.
It is a standard model, the HD just makes the winch and hoist run off hydraulics which I thought about doing but 8k for central hydros I couldn't justify. The nice thing is I can always upgrade to that down the road if I want to.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

NEUSWEDE;1343542 said:


> The bucks system is great, defintely not the fastest system in the world but I am not making multiple changes everyday. If was dropping and changing a lot I would had gone to a hook lift but the extra weight and money wasn't worth it to me, that and I would had wanted a heavier gvw truck.
> It is a standard model, the HD just makes the winch and hoist run off hydraulics which I thought about doing but 8k for central hydros I couldn't justify. The nice thing is I can always upgrade to that down the road if I want to.


Or you can buy my Pete:waving:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I found this place online from Canada does anyone have one of there systems? there is one thing i like that bucks does not have is the retracable frame so it can stay long if you have a bigger body but shorten up if you don't and it will let you tow becaude you don't have that extra length.
http://www.ontrux.com/home.htm

some of the trucks they have for sale on there can fit bodies 12 to 18 feet which seams like the perfet range unless you need a real small or very long then i guess you can get a smaller or bigger system not sure on the price on just the system.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cat320;1345437 said:


> I found this place online from Canada does anyone have one of there systems? there is one thing i like that bucks does not have is the retracable frame so it can stay long if you have a bigger body but shorten up if you don't and it will let you tow becaude you don't have that extra length.
> http://www.ontrux.com/home.htm
> 
> some of the trucks they have for sale on there can fit bodies 12 to 18 feet which seams like the perfet range unless you need a real small or very long then i guess you can get a smaller or bigger system not sure on the price on just the system.


I can fit 10- 18' bodies. Per the law in CT your body can't stick out longer then the frame, but you can make a "fake" bumper and you are all set. Many roll offs have that already.


----------

